# Preferred vampire romance movie?



## NeoSupaMario (Feb 18, 2013)

I recently saw Hotel Transylvania and I for one loved the movie. Between twilight, Rosario+Vampire, and hotel transylvania, which is your favorite vampire love story?


----------



## Gahars (Feb 18, 2013)

"Vampire-Romance" fiction, like its supernatural namesake, just sucks.


----------



## caribou007 (Feb 18, 2013)

Cronos


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 18, 2013)

Nope.jpg


----------



## emigre (Feb 18, 2013)

Vampire whores do Anal 3.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Feb 18, 2013)

>sees emigre was last poster
>well, goodbye thread.


----------



## Bake (Feb 18, 2013)

Ain't this shit all the same? Except vampires in twilight sparkle.
I don't know, I'm asking, forgive my ignorance.


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 18, 2013)

Blade


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Feb 18, 2013)

Bake said:


> Ain't this shit all the same? Except vampires in twilight sparkle.
> I don't know, I'm asking, forgive my ignorance.


No. Vampires in Hotel Transylvania "zing." And I have a crush on Mavis.


----------



## emigre (Feb 18, 2013)

NeoSupaMario said:


> >sees emigre was last poster
> >well, goodbye thread.


 
This thread was retarded from conception.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 18, 2013)

Are you telling me we've gone far enough down that rabbit hole to define an entire subgenera "vampire romance"?

Completehorseshiz.exe

Also i'd like to point out there is one vote. Can the OP vote? lol


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 18, 2013)

there's really only one answer to this question.
and thats Lesbian Vampire Killers

mostly because noones in love with vampires in that shit. but theres still some lovestory going on


----------



## Narayan (Feb 18, 2013)

Not really a romance vampire movie but I like tragedies so Interview with the vampire. But I don't really like vampires much.


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 18, 2013)

Still saying Blade...


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 18, 2013)

Attila13 said:


> Blade


I am going with Blade too.
Far better love story than Twilight.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 18, 2013)

Also, is Hotel Transylvania "vampire romance" anyway? There may be a romantic arc, but it's more of a "Family Film"/"Adam Sandler vehicle" than anything else.

Learn to genre.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 18, 2013)

Interview with a vampire


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 18, 2013)

Twilight is a girl thing.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 18, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> Twilight is a girl thing.


 
Now that's an insult to girls everywhere.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Feb 21, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> Twilight is a girl thing.


You left out those weird guys that like it! Sexist!


----------



## XDel (Feb 21, 2013)

Vampire Romance, hmmm....

George Romero's Martin.

Let the Right One In (American version).


----------



## Veho (Feb 22, 2013)

Vampire Hunter D : Bloodlust.


----------



## ov3rkill (Feb 22, 2013)

Nothing beats a vampire porn movie...


----------

